# Need help penn battle anti reverse



## Tcheeks38

Ok guys so i did something stupid i took my battle 4000 apart today to do an extensive cleaning and re greasing and i was dumb and put grease on the anti reverse parts now it won;t catch whats the best/fastest way to dry the grease off the parts? i can't get to the little bars in the round housing because they are retained really well into the own little compartments is there a soak in some substance i can do? im trying dish soap and water right now


----------



## compulsivehp

I just took mine apart the other day. Make sure you didnt put the anti-reverse bearing in upside down. I did this and the anti-reverse only locked up when trying to reel. When reeling in reverse it worked fine. Btw, I greased mine and it has has no effect on slipping or anything else.


----------



## keperry1182

If all else fails send it to penn they'll clean and put it back together for about 30 bucks


----------



## Tcheeks38

I assume its from too much lube i read too much will make the anti reverse not catch im not putting it in the wrong way be cause it does lock sometimes after removing most of the grease


----------



## compulsivehp

Tcheeks38 said:


> I assume its from too much lube i read too much will make the anti reverse not catch im not putting it in the wrong way be cause it does lock sometimes after removing most of the grease


Maybe. I used a brush and obl applied the same amount as I removed. Dawn dish soap and very hot water soak, then hit it with a toothbrush might work.


----------



## tiderider

You can wash the bearing clean of grease with WD40.


----------



## Tcheeks38

so i might have fixed it. Its working again so i hope it stays that way. my wife (21 yrs old) said she learned growing up that to get grease out of clothes you use chalk on it. so i crushed up some chalk and after the water/soap soak i put a bit of chalk powder in the anti reverse clutch sleeve and spun it in the normal reeling direction to circulate it into the individual rods that are supposed to catch. after doing that for a few minutes i rinsed out all the chalk powder thoroughly and its working like a charm. has anyone else ever heard of this? my wife is pretty handy around the house with things like home remedies and cooking recipies and getting things clean that you wouldn't imagine possible which i feel are all lost traits among the present generation of young women lol. I'm glad her mama raised her well


----------



## Ocean Master

Use oil only on the anti-reverse bearings. CorrosionX is very good to use and it will keep them from rusting. If you use too much grease the bearings will slip. The roller bearings will come out..


----------



## Ocean Master

Here's a schematic for you. 
http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/btl6000.pdf

Different size reel but same thing. Remove the roller bearing assembly and clean it out with carb cleaner. Blow dry with compressed air and oil with CorrosionX so it will never rust. Too much grease will cause the bearing's to slip under heavy pressure.


----------

